# Zoo Med= good/bad



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a question that has been bothering me for a long time. Is zoo med good or bad? They make many amazing products like mopani wood and eco earth, but then there are the ones like calci sand and zoo med tortoise kits. The calci sand bothers me because it recommends to use it with leopard geckos, bearded dragons, tortoises, etc. Based off of my knowledge, I could be wrong, but isn’t the only reptile in captivity that thrives on sand are Uromastyx? I just wanted to see what you think. Also, this isn’t just about zoo med, also things like reptile litter, which has a sulcata on the front! I think that’s exo-terra. What do y’all think?


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 10, 2019)

Good/bad is too simplistic. Zoo Med has pioneered a lot of cool things for reptile keepers, does lots of useful research, and so on. But, they ARE a business and will sell whatever junk we will buy, AND they will always try to make a profit- which sometimes means cutting corners or cheating a little.

Bottom line- buy their good stuff, ignore the junk.


----------

